# USE-flags for git-sources - Put them in make.conf?

## tuggbuss

USE-flags for git-sources, it requires 

```
USE="-build -symlink" 
```

Should i enable these in /etc/portage/make.conf? Or in package.use/sys-kernel/git-sources-4.12_rc1

Thinking it's the kernel if it differs some how according to USE-flag settings?

The whole output

```
gentoo@gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse sys-kernel/git-sources

Password: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-kernel/git-sources-4.12_rc1  USE="-build -symlink" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-kernel/git-sources (argument)

=sys-kernel/git-sources-4.12_rc1 ~amd64

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] y

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## John R. Graham

The regular gentoo-sources and vanilla-sources, really all the kernel sources have those same USE flags. So the question you have to answer is, "Do I want those USE flags set differently for different kernel sources?" If not, then put 'em in make.conf. If so, though, then there are those other places. In general:make.conf is for USE flags (and other things) that you want to apply to everything.

package.use is for USE flags that you want to be different on a package-by-package basis.One more point. USE flag settings made in package.use override settings in make.conf.

- John

----------

## tuggbuss

Thank you, i didn't mind the useflags. I just merged the conf-files using etc-update. 

But anyhow, i have selected eselect kernel set 2 (the new git-sources-4.12_rc1) and 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig, but it states 

```
Linux/x86 4.9.16-gentoo Kernel Configuration
```

Why would i like to conf my old kernel? 

I thought i was going to conf the new one, eg. "Linux/x86 4.12_rc1-gentoo Kernel Configuration"

Am i missing some fundamental stuff here? Or am i just misunderstanding the concept. 

The step i took was:

```

emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse sys-kernel/git-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`

eselect kernel set 2

cp /boot/config-4.9.16-gentoo /usr/src/linux/.config

make menuconfig

```

And there i read that i'm confing the old kernel 4.9.16

I think when i get a grip on this it will be a lot easier next time

----------

## John R. Graham

One fundamental thing, yes. When you copy a config file like that, you need to convert it to the new kernel source. This is easy, though, as there's a make target for it. Just run

```
make oldconfig
```

and answer all the questions. The default (pressing <Enter>) is usually just fine, although you may want to do a bit of reading as the questions go by.

- John

----------

## tuggbuss

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> One fundamental thing, yes. When you copy a config file like that, you need to convert it to the new kernel source. This is easy, though, as there's a make target for it. Just run
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Now I'm beginning to feel like a help vampire. Sorry. I'll do my reading, trying and perhaps breaking stuff before asking.

Ah, i was thinking of that, but wasnt sure. There's silent config aswell. Ill try first thing tomorrow, it's late evening here in Sweden.

----------

## Jaglover

You may want to see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/admin-guide/README.rst for make targets, there are several. As for make odconfig hitting the <?> followed by <Enter> will give a short description.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *tuggbuss wrote:*   

> Now I'm beginning to feel like a help vampire. ...

 Maybe just a little.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## tuggbuss

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

>  *tuggbuss wrote:*   Now I'm beginning to feel like a help vampire. ... Maybe just a little. 
> 
> - John

 

It was fairly simple. Everything works (i did forget rebuild the modules, but hey, not failing = not learning)  :Smile: 

Now i'm proudly on 4.12.0-rc1 and everything is working just flawless. 

Thanks for your support, and sorry me asking b e f o r e at least trying. Lesson learned

/Recovering help vampire

----------

